# Tech said Hopper Duo is 4k Capable With Upgraded HDMI...



## sparky27 (Jun 25, 2019)

New Dish member here! I have a question about the Hopper Duo.

I elected to get the Hopper Duo in order to save 5$ a month (DVR fee). I researched the Duo before the tech arrived and I was under the impression that it was not 4k capable unless you paired a 4k Joey to it (and only the Joey tv would be 4k).

The tech who arrived stated that the receiver was in fact capable of 4k if I purchased a 4k capable HDMI cable. He said the freebie HDMI was a cheaper option incapable of delivering 4k. Does anyone know if this is true?

PS. I didn't think only having two tuners would ever be a concern, but I have already been forced to choose between recordings. Still a huge upgrade over not having a DVR though.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

sparky27 said:


> Does anyone know if this is true?


nope
it's a main chip part, the HDMI output
cable will not help


----------



## sparky27 (Jun 25, 2019)

Well I'm glad I was skeptical of his comment. As a tech I'd think he should know that, but he did know to take his boots off before he entered the carpeted area of my home (without being asked/told). Thanks for answering my question.


----------



## haub (Jul 20, 2016)

The Hopper Duo is definitely _not_ 4K capable. However, the Hopper Duo can run the 4K Joey. So, its likely you could run the 4K Joey with your 4K TV as planned.

Also, I have found that the throw-in Dish HDMI cables do in fact support 4K. I don't know what version of HDMI cable that Dish supplies with equipment but its at least HDMI 1.4 or greater.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Well - you COULD run the 4k Joey, but it will never show a 4K program from Dish - the Hopper 3 uses 4 tuners combined for a 4K channel. And I'm not sure if the 4k Joey is supported by anything but the Hopper 3.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

scooper said:


> Well - you COULD run the 4k Joey, but it will never show a 4K program from Dish - the Hopper 3 uses 4 tuners combined for a 4K channel. And I'm not sure if the 4k Joey is supported by anything but the Hopper 3.


The 4K Joey works with one feed. I'm not sure where you got that "4 tuners" from. It sounds like someone got confused by the "Sports Bar" mode that combines any four channel (including 4K feeds) as a single 4K channel for presentation on a 4K TV. That consumes 4 tuners. But watching a single 4K channel consumes only one tuner on the host Hopper.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Thanks for the correction.


----------

